

FireFox continues gains against IE - edw519
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1035_22-5545930.html?tag=btxcsim

======
h3st
That was three years ago. Everybody knows that since then Firefox and IE has
closed shop and that the only browsers on the market are Opera and something
that runs in Emacs.

Well, ok, not really. But it's been three years and FF doesn't have just ~5%
of the browser market any longer.

------
carpal
"Jan 22, 2005 12:47:00 AM"

